# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  site γνωριμιων αποψη

## panos19

γεια σας παιδια,ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα με αφορμη το οτι σκεφτομουν να εφτιαχνα λογαριασμο σε καποιο site γνωριμιων ωστε να βελτιωσω την επικοινωνια και να γνωρισω κοπελες,εσεις τι αποψη εχετε?αξιζει?θα ειναι ασφαλης?αλλα και ποια site μου προτινεται ως εμπιστα?(αν δεν επιτρεπεται απο τους κανονες στειλτε πμ με τα λινκ)

----------


## pavlosla

με ενδιαφερη και μενα αυτο, σκεφτομουν να εκανα κωδικο στο tinder

----------


## Nightshark

εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει το tinder πολύ άθλιο σαν εφαρμογή γνωριμιών γιατί σου ζητάει συνέχεια να πληρώσεις για διάφορα future 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## panos19

αυτά τα future τι περιλαμβάνουν?
κατά πόσο είσαι ασφαλής? κάποια στιγμή πει ένας απο τους δύο μας πει να συναντηθούμε πως αντιδρουμε?

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Βρε παιδια, λυστε μου μια απορια ...
ποια κουκλιτσα θα παει να γνωρισει παιδαρο μεσα απο site γνωριμιων ?
Σε ενα μπαρακι να παει, δεν θα προλαβει να σκονταψει και θα την σηκωσουν δεκα νταγλαραδες.
Για να μην πω για παραλια (καλοκαιρακι ερχεται) οπου αναπτηρες και τσιγαρα ειναι ετοιμα στο χερι
για παν ... ενδεχομενο. Μηπως μπαινει στο site μονο για να την αβανταρετε ψυχολογικα (απ'το chat)
και τιποτε αλλο ? Μηπως γινεστε αυλικοι (με χαρτακι προτεραιοτητας, οπως στις τραπεζες) ?

Δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε sites γνωριμιων (γιατι ηδη καηκα απο αλλα sites, πιο γενικης κατεθυνσης,
οπου καθε πενηνταρα αμαμητη το παιζει 16χρονη) οποτε μην πυροβολειται τον πιανιστα .... please .....

----------


## panos19

50αρα να είναι καλά θα είναι, μην μας τύχει κανένας ανωμαλος η καμιά τραβεστι είναι το θέμα
αν ξέρατε ότι κάποια που την γνωρίζετε έξω είναι μέλος σε κάποιο site θα κάνατε εγγραφή για να την πλησιασετε?
το sayat.me το γνωρίζετε?

----------


## Shakti

Παιδια το τιντερ ειναι το πιο διαδεδομενο σαιτ για γνωριμιες ισχυει η επιφαλακτικοτητα π ισχυει στο ιντερνετ ετσι και αλλιως
πολλοι το εχουνε γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολο ν στειλεις στο τσατ απο το να μιλησεις στο μπαρ ή γιατι δεν εχουν τοσο χρονο να βγουν στο μπαρ και προτιμουν το αλλο π το κανουν και απο το σπιτι τους
δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια απο καποιο τετοιο σαιτ γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιω αλλα ξερω αρκετους που το κανουν και δεν ειναι ανωμαλοι απλα πιο ντροπαλοι στο απο κοντα .. για χαλαρες γνωριμιες μια χαρα ειναιι .. ειναι τι ψαχνει ο καθενας

----------


## Nightshark

Εννοώ πχ στο tinder για να δεις μερικά προφίλ πρέπει να πληρώσεις η για να στείλεις μήνυμα σε μερικά προφίλ η για να δεις πιος είδε το προφίλ σου 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Georgewww

Το θέμα με τα μπαράκια (που εγώ δε έχω θέμα να πάω να μιλήσω) είναι ότι δε ξέρεις ποια είναι ελεύθερη και μετά βαριέσαι να πηγαίνεις και να σου λέει η άλλη έχω 8 παιδιά παντρεμένη χρόνια, 

Στο tinder Τουλ ξέρεις ότι είναι ελεύθερη, ότι ενδιαφέρεται και σου έκανε και ένα like μια ματιά πες. 

Αν και δεν έχω καλή εμπειρία από tinder Ελλάδα, γιατί όντως δεν έχει πολλές κοπέλες αναλογικά. Οπότε αν δε βαριέσαι να πατάς like και μετά να chatαρεις ΑΝ σου μιλήσει, παίζει να πληγωθείς και περισσότερο :/ αλλά εξαρτάται την περίπτωση
Συν το ότι, μπορείς να κάνεις και τα 2 δηλαδή το tinder για συμπλήρωμα και ποτέ δε ξέρεις από πού θα έρθει :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## panos19

> Εννοώ πχ στο tinder για να δεις μερικά προφίλ πρέπει να πληρώσεις η για να στείλεις μήνυμα σε μερικά προφίλ η για να δεις πιος είδε το προφίλ σου 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


να υποθέσω ούτε φωτογραφίες δεν μπορείς να δεις? μα ο σκοπός αυτών των site είναι να γνωριστεί κάποιος να δει φωτογραφίες και να στείλει μήνυμα και αυτή τα έχουν με πληρωμή, ποιος ο λόγος? 
εκτός από το tinder ποια αλλά υπάρχουν?

----------


## Shakti

γραψε στο google Πως λειτουργει το τιντερ και θα καταλαβεις βλεπεις φωτογραφιες απο οσο ξερω
το Badoo υπαρχει επισης δεν ξερω αλλλα

----------


## Xfactor

Παλια ,ειχα γραφτει tinder kai badoo για να δουμε τι παιζει μαζι με κατι φιλαρακια.
Εαν εισαι εμφανισημος η με μια καλη φωτο, και το πας ωραια στην αρχικη συνομιλια, σημαινει οτι θα βγεις με την αντιστοιχη κοπελα που θα μιλας.
Αρχικα για το τιντερ, θελει να πληρωσεις για να εχεις μερικα παραπανω κολπα, αλλα και χωρις να πληρωσεις εισαι οκ.
Εγω προσωπικα στον εναμιση μηνα που ειχα τιντερ βγηκα με 7 κοπελες απο εκει(και χωρις να το χρησιμοποιω πολυ) και περασα πολυ ωραια, το μονο μειον ειναι οτι οι 2 απο τις 7 κοπελες ηταν σαπιες απο κοντα σε σχεση με τις φωτο που φαινοντουσαν μουναρες.οι υπολοιπες πολυ ομορφες, αλλα εμενα ο στοχος μου ηταν οι πολυ ομορφες, εσυ μπορει να γουσταρεις και με κατι μετριο, και αμα σου αρεσουν τα μετρια πιστεψε με θα βρεις παρα πολλεςςςςςςς.Επισης μπορεις να ανταλλαξεις σκαιπ και να μιλησεις μαζι τους πριν βγεις μεσω βιντεο.δεν θα το δεχτουν ολες γιατι εχουν και ανασφαλειες γι αυτο ψαχνουν αγορι η σεξ μεσω εφαρμογης.
Το μπαντου ειχε μεσα γενικα πιο σαπιες κοπελες, θα σου τυχουν και βαρεμενες, εμενα μια στην δευτερη συνομιλια μας μου ελεγε οτι ηθελε να κανει σχεση μαζι μου, και δεν με ειχε δει απο κοντα σκεψου...Θα σου τυχουν πολλα κουλα.
Οσο για τραβελια που ανεφερες πιο πανω, ρε φιλε δλδ ελεος δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις ενα τραβελι με μια γυναικα?γτφ?
Γενικα μην αναφερεις πολλα, που μενεις ακριβως και τετοια...επισης οταν θα σου ζητανε αριθμο τηλ για να μιλησετε η να κανονισετε, καλυτερα να πας να βγαλεις εναν δευτερο αριθμο και να τον δεινεις, εγω π.χ δεν εδεινα τον μειν μου αριθμο.
Για αρχαριος στο θεμα σχεσεων και φλερτ ειναι οτι πρεπει το τιντερ για να μπεις στο κλιμα.
υπαρχουν πολλες μοναχικες γυναικες εκει εξω, που ψαχνουν σχση η σεξ μεσω τιντερ η αλλων σαιτ.

----------


## panos19

όπως λες ήταν ωραίες κοπέλες, και τι δουλειά είχαν με τα site γνωριμιών? δεν είχαν κατακτήσεις? 
με κάποιες από αυτές τις κοπέλες συνεχίσατε?
να μην δηλώσω σε ποια περιοχή μένω για το αν υπάρχει κάποια κοπέλα από την πόλη που μένω? 
το sayat.me το ξερετε?

και κάποιες που κάνουν πλαστικές επεμβάσεις μοιάζουν και σαν τραβεστι

----------


## Xfactor

> όπως λες ήταν ωραίες κοπέλες, και τι δουλειά είχαν με τα site γνωριμιών? δεν είχαν κατακτήσεις? 
> με κάποιες από αυτές τις κοπέλες συνεχίσατε?
> να μην δηλώσω σε ποια περιοχή μένω για το αν υπάρχει κάποια κοπέλα από την πόλη που μένω? 
> το sayat.me το ξερετε?
> 
> και κάποιες που κάνουν πλαστικές επεμβάσεις μοιάζουν και σαν τραβεστι


Για αρχη, πολλες μπαινουν για πλακα, αλλα τους τραβαει καποιος και συνεχιζουν, αλλες μπορει να μην βγαινουν η να ειναι δουλεια σπιτι, η σχολη σπιτι, αλλες μπορει μολις να εχουν ερθει στην πολη, αλλες ηρθαν για σεξ τουρισμ, αλλες απλα ειναι ντροπαλες για φεις του φεις. και αλλα απειρα, δεν ξερεις τι κουβαλαει ο καθενας.
Συνεχισα ναι, αλλα οχι για πολυ.
βεβαια και θα δηλωσεις σε ποια περιοχη μενεις.Απλα οταν αρχισεις και μιλας προσωπικα μαζι τους στα μηνυματα, π.χ μην αρχισεις και λες μενω τριπτολεμου 3,1ο οροφο, αυτο εννοουσα.Αυτα μολις βγεις φεις του φεις.

ΡΕ φιλε αυτες που εχουν παραμορφωμενα χειλια η μοιαζουν σαν τραβεστες μακρυα, η εχουν πλαστικες μακρυα,.

----------


## panos19

στο ξεκοψαν αυτές ή εσύ? απο την πλευρά τις συνεύρεσεις ήρθατε κοντά? και αν ναι απο ποιο ραντεβού? 

όταν είχες βγει για να την συναντήσεις είχατε συνεννοηθεί πως θα αναγνωρίσει ο ένας τον άλλον? πηγές μόνος σου η με κάποιον κολλητό σου?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ο σκοπός που υπάρχουν αυτά τα νούμερα δεν είναι να μην τα παρακολουθουν?


Οχι ειναι να μην είναι δηλωμενα στο ονομα σου επίσης ειναι μια κάρτα που δε σε ενδιαφέρει να πεταξεις. Εγώ αλλαζψ συχνα πακιστανικο νουμερο ενώ έχω σταθερό το κανονικό δηλωμένο μου πολλα χρονια.

----------


## panos19

απο τα social media ως γινεται να φλερταρω μια κοπελα?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> απο τα social media ως γινεται να φλερταρω μια κοπελα?


Γιατί αρχικά δε φλερταρεις στη πραγματική ζωή και πιανεσαι απο τα σοσιαλ;

----------


## panos19

> Γιατί αρχικά δε φλερταρεις στη πραγματική ζωή και πιανεσαι απο τα σοσιαλ;


θα μου είναι πιο εύκολο απο ότι στην πραγματικοτητα
θέλω να μου πείτε πως να ανοίξω κουβέντα και τι να λέω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> θα μου είναι πιο εύκολο απο ότι στην πραγματικοτητα
> θέλω να μου πείτε πως να ανοίξω κουβέντα και τι να λέω


Μήπως θες να μιλαμε και εμεις αντι για σενα;

----------


## panos19

> Μήπως θες να μιλαμε και εμεις αντι για σενα;


τι να στείλω μήνυμα ότι μου αρέσεις αυτό?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> τι να στείλω μήνυμα ότι μου αρέσεις αυτό?


Προφανώς και όχι. Ειναι πολυ άγαρμπο. Ασε που δε νομιζω να σου απαντήσει κάποια στο ξεκαρφωτο. Ποσο μαλλον σε σενα που δε θες να βάλεις ουτε φωτογραφία. Ο κοσμος θελει να ξέρει που μιλαει.

----------


## panos19

> Προφανώς και όχι. Ειναι πολυ άγαρμπο. Ασε που δε νομιζω να σου απαντήσει κάποια στο ξεκαρφωτο. Ποσο μαλλον σε σενα που δε θες να βάλεις ουτε φωτογραφία. Ο κοσμος θελει να ξέρει που μιλαει.


αν έχω φωτογραφία θα μου απαντήσουν? 
και τι μου προτείνεις εκτός απο το να φλερτάρω έξω?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αν έχω φωτογραφία θα μου απαντήσουν? 
> και τι μου προτείνεις εκτός απο το να φλερτάρω έξω?


Δε στο υπογράφει κανείς με συμβόλαιο αλλα σίγουρα είναι πιο πιθανό να σου απαντήσουν με φώτο. Συνήθως γίνονται νταλαβερια σε διάφορες ομαδες αναλογα με τα χομπυ και τς ενδιαφέροντα του καθενα. Εμενα μου την εχουν πεσει ουκ ολίγον φορές απο ομαδες και δε θελω να σς απογοητεύσω αλλα σε πριβε μηνυμα δεν απάντησε ποτε. Καλος ο χαβαλές αλλα οχι στα πριβε.. Ολα δημόσια

----------


## panos19

> Δε στο υπογράφει κανείς με συμβόλαιο αλλα σίγουρα είναι πιο πιθανό να σου απαντήσουν με φώτο. Συνήθως γίνονται νταλαβερια σε διάφορες ομαδες αναλογα με τα χομπυ και τς ενδιαφέροντα του καθενα. Εμενα μου την εχουν πεσει ουκ ολίγον φορές απο ομαδες και δε θελω να σς απογοητεύσω αλλα σε πριβε μηνυμα δεν απάντησε ποτε. Καλος ο χαβαλές αλλα οχι στα πριβε.. Ολα δημόσια


σε τι ομαδες ακριβως?
αν ξερεις καποιον φατσικα και του πιασεις κουβεντα?
τι πιθανοτητες υπαρχουν να με ξεφτιλισει?

----------


## nikos2

> τι να στείλω μήνυμα ότι μου αρέσεις αυτό?


πανο, μην χανεις χρονια απο την ζωη σου χαιβανολογοντας.
καλυτερα να πας σε καποιον -α ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει. η κοινωνικοτητα ειναι κατι που μαθαινετε σε ολες τις ηλικιες

----------


## Sonia

> πανο, μην χανεις χρονια απο την ζωη σου χαιβανολογοντας.
> καλυτερα να πας σε καποιον -α ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει. η κοινωνικοτητα ειναι κατι που μαθαινετε σε ολες τις ηλικιες


Εγώ του το έχω πει μήνες πριν, αλλά...

----------


## Macgyver

> Προφανώς και όχι. Ειναι πολυ άγαρμπο. Ασε που δε νομιζω να σου απαντήσει κάποια στο ξεκαρφωτο. Ποσο μαλλον σε σενα που δε θες να βάλεις ουτε φωτογραφία. Ο κοσμος θελει να ξέρει που μιλαει.


Πολυ σωστα ............ λογω ηλικιας εχω μαθει μονο το φλερτ εκ του συνεγγυς .........αυτα τα σοσιαλ μιντια τα θεωρω την μαστιγα της εποχης μας .........
επειδη δεν χρησιμοποιοω ΜΜΜ , μουκανε εντυπωση τις προαλλες , περιμενα στον προθαλαμο του γιατρου για κανα μισαωρο , με αλλα 4 ατομα , και οι 4 δεν πηραν τα ματια τους απο το σμαρτφον τους !!!!τι σκατα λενε συνεχεια ? ασθενεια ειναι αυτο , να μην ξεκολλας απο το σμαρτφον σου ......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πολυ σωστα ............ λογω ηλικιας εχω μαθει μονο το φλερτ εκ του συνεγγυς .........αυτα τα σοσιαλ μιντια τα θεωρω την μαστιγα της εποχης μας .........


Έχει σταματήσει ο κορμός να φλερτάρει έξω..θυμάμαι παλιότερα που δεν ήταν τόσο της μόδας το φβ εκανα τη μια γνωριμία μετα την αλλη έξω... Ήταν πολυ ευκολο να γνωρίσεις κοσμο σε καφε σε μπαρ στον δρόμο. Πλεον ειναι πιο δύσκολο. Ο κόσμος εχει βρει σαν λύση το φλερτ μεσω ιντερνερ... Δύσκολα σε πλησιάζει κάποιος έξω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχει σταματήσει ο κορμός να φλερτάρει έξω..θυμάμαι παλιότερα που δεν ήταν τόσο της μόδας το φβ εκανα τη μια γνωριμία μετα την αλλη έξω... Ήταν πολυ ευκολο να γνωρίσεις κοσμο σε καφε σε μπαρ στον δρόμο. Πλεον ειναι πιο δύσκολο. Ο κόσμος εχει βρει σαν λύση το φλερτ μεσω ιντερνερ... Δύσκολα σε πλησιάζει κάποιος έξω.


Ναι , τοχω καταλαβει .............

----------


## panos19

> Έχει σταματήσει ο κορμός να φλερτάρει έξω..θυμάμαι παλιότερα που δεν ήταν τόσο της μόδας το φβ εκανα τη μια γνωριμία μετα την αλλη έξω... Ήταν πολυ ευκολο να γνωρίσεις κοσμο σε καφε σε μπαρ στον δρόμο. Πλεον ειναι πιο δύσκολο. Ο κόσμος εχει βρει σαν λύση το φλερτ μεσω ιντερνερ... Δύσκολα σε πλησιάζει κάποιος έξω.


για εμάς τους ντροπαλους κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι καλό? 
την κοινωνικοτητα δεν την χτίζεις στο σχολείο?

----------

